# Best Beginner Bike - 2021 Trek Marlin 6 & Upgrades



## Juan Guzman (Jun 2, 2021)

I have been riding this bike now for several months and its has been holding up really good. I have done some upgrades to it to help it fit my comfort just a little better. Here is a video going over some of the upgrades done with a little bit of ride footage. I hope you enjoy.


----------

